# Jollyes! Hope people will join me in reporting...



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I went into the Milton Keynes store a few months ago and saw a fish with a swim bladder problem. 
Knowing it's easily treated (water treatment, fasting, shelled pea etc) I tried to do a good deed and told a member of staff and naively thought they would actually treat the fish, seeing as it's a common and easily treated issue.
How wrong was I, after lots of 'hmmm I think he's more than a bit sick love' 'I don't think that will work' said fish was scooped into a net and taken out back.... :mad2:

Fast forward to today, after swearing to myself NEVER to go back I decided to give it another go and look for some Christmas presents for my dog when I saw on display a tiny 15 litre tank stocked with ONE neon tetra and 3 zebra danios.

ONE NEON TETRA

How stupid are these people?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

The poor fish looked so sick and scared, it was literally frozen in the middle of the 'tank' if you can call it that not moving at all and very very dull in colour, the suffering must have been immense. 
The danios were huddled in a corner not swimming much either :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:

Aside from the obvious cruelty of keeping a shoaling fish out of a shoal, 15 litres?? For 4 fish?????

Cross is not the word.

Will be writing them a letter later but doubt anything will come of it, they are only fish after all .

Hope you will all join me in complaining?


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

No one?

Wow. Am I really the only one who thinks it's totally unacceptable to kill off a fish with an easily and cheaply treated disease and keep a single tetra and 3 danios in a tiny 15 litre tank, suffering :crying:


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, sorry you haven't had a reply up to now, this forum tends to be quite quiet. I do agree with you (and I think most others here will too) - 15l is too small for any fish really, and that poor little neon without any friends  and the danios which are active fish with only 15l to swim in  However, sad to say it doesn't surprise me, given the poor advice that is often given out in many (though by no means all) pet shops, especially ones that don't specialize in fish.

My local Jollyes only stocks dry goods - I didn't even realise some of them sell fish.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I just saw this post when browsing 'new posts'. Jollyes themselves only sell animal products but some have pet/fish/reptile rooms which are leased by their owners. It would be the person leasing the fish area that you need to complain to, or to have any effect, trading standards as their 'stock' is not being handled correctly.


----------



## Sparkle22 (Oct 26, 2013)

NaomiM said:


> Hi, sorry you haven't had a reply up to now, this forum tends to be quite quiet. I do agree with you (and I think most others here will too) - 15l is too small for any fish really, and that poor little neon without any friends  and the danios which are active fish with only 15l to swim in  However, sad to say it doesn't surprise me, given the poor advice that is often given out in many (though by no means all) pet shops, especially ones that don't specialize in fish.
> 
> My local Jollyes only stocks dry goods - I didn't even realise some of them sell fish.


Milton Keynes sells fish; mostly common and fancy goldfish but also tetras, sharks, bettas, gouramis and occasionally turtles/terrapins.



HoneyFern said:


> I just saw this post when browsing 'new posts'. Jollyes themselves only sell animal products but some have pet/fish/reptile rooms which are leased by their owners. It would be the person leasing the fish area that you need to complain to, or to have any effect, trading standards as their 'stock' is not being handled correctly.


Interesting, I am planning to contact Milton Keynes council animal welfare aswell as rspca although I know they won't do anything.


----------

